# GUYS I SAW JORDAN BARRETT ON THE METRO



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

WHAT


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Feb 13, 2021)

fucking faggot ass mannerisms


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

Alban said:


> fucking faggot ass mannerisms


brutal


----------



## sensen (Feb 13, 2021)

youre not on your knees for him so FAKE


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

sensen said:


> youre not on your knees for him so FAKE


How could you even tell the difference i'm short anyway


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Feb 13, 2021)

he look gay


----------



## sensen (Feb 13, 2021)

Tidus from FFX


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

sensen said:


> Tidus from FFX


No clue what that means


----------



## gamma (Feb 13, 2021)

Pic of years ago jfl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> he look gay


He's a model tho


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Pic of years ago jfl


Nobody claimed otherwise


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 13, 2021)

"just lose bf bro, look how ksinny he is there - sub 12% bf bro, its either 10 or death"


----------



## quakociaptockh (Feb 13, 2021)

It's not Jordan Barrett, but some niggerfoid.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

Chico Chicowski said:


> "just lose bf bro, look how ksinny he is there - sub 12% bf bro, its either 10 or death"


Good shit


----------



## Enfant terrible (Feb 13, 2021)

fake
he looks different now this is from the past


----------



## recessed (Feb 13, 2021)

what a gayass pose


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

recessed said:


> what a gayass pose


brutal


----------



## recessed (Feb 13, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> brutal


keeping your leg like that cant be comfortable ngl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

recessed said:


> keeping your leg like that cant be comfortable ngl


True but maybe he was just caught off guard and he was tryna cross his leg over the other


----------



## recessed (Feb 13, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> True but maybe he was just caught off guard and he was tryna cross his leg over the other


i mean you took the picture so you know best if he put one leg over the other after it was taken...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

recessed said:


> i mean you took the picture so you know best if he put one leg over the other after it was taken...


u sure?


----------



## recessed (Feb 13, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> u sure?


yeah u implied so in the title


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

recessed said:


> yeah u implied so in the title


mind games


----------



## recessed (Feb 13, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> mind games


what do you mean


----------



## Soalian (Feb 13, 2021)

You really saw him there? when?


----------



## Soalian (Feb 13, 2021)

Ok so you just posted one random pic of him found somewhere looking him up on Google.


----------



## Soalian (Feb 13, 2021)

That's ok, I know because I'm actually the one who took the pic,

it was on Oct. 29th 2019, or on the 30th, because I was staying at a friend's in NYC for Halloween, saw him on the subway, it was early Afternoon iirc


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 13, 2021)

recessed said:


> what do you mean





Soalian said:


> Ok so you just posted one random pic of him found somewhere looking him up on Google.


no i looked up ''so i saw this guy on the metro'' on google

and it brought op hot guys in the metro and i saw jordan as well was funny to post here


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Feb 13, 2021)

mogged by an african american woman LOL


----------



## Selinity (Mar 7, 2021)

is this legit??


----------



## ezio6 (Mar 7, 2021)

sensen said:


> Tidus from FFX


yeah but tidus have curry skin isnt he


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Mar 9, 2021)

Soalian said:


> That's ok, I know because I'm actually the one who took the pic,
> 
> it was on Oct. 29th 2019, or on the 30th, because I was staying at a friend's in NYC for Halloween, saw him on the subway, it was early Afternoon iirc


How tall is he? In some pics he looks 5'11 and 6'1 in others


----------



## Soalian (Mar 9, 2021)

ablanc10 said:


> How tall is he? In some pics he looks 5'11 and 6'1 in others


Didn't have the opportunity to see his standing height, was there when I jumped in, and I got off before he did, I noticed him from a distance, wasn't sure, got closer without looking like a fanboy (which I'm not, don't really understand the hype wit JB tbh),

what most people on here fail to take into consideration though, is that IRL most male models (JB included when I saw him) actually have BIG SKULLS, which kinda draws your gaze to their face in the first place,

which makes their striking features stand out even more in the crowd, IMO.


----------



## Soalian (Mar 9, 2021)

Also I was at Paris Fashion week in 2016, so I had the opportunity to see a bunch of famous Male models from everywhere,

I was surprised at how BIG some of their skulls were, you can't really picture it when you only see pics of them, even when you can clearly see that they mog most men in those.


----------

